# Hypothyroidism



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Has anyone here been diagnosed with hypothyroidism? How old were you when your symptoms started showing up? What kind of symptoms did you experience?

I've been dealing with some less-than-pleasant symptoms lately-- namely thinning hair, extreme tiredness and fatigue no matter how much I sleep, random aches and pains, and weight gain-- even though I am active enough and eat healthily enough to maintain my weight. I had heard in passing that thyroid problems could cause wonky things like this, but never really researched it until today. I was totally shocked when I saw that literally every symptom on the list fits what I've been noticing lately... including the weird ones, like "being less tolerant to cold"-- I'm pretty warm-blooded because I have a low body temperature, and generally I am always hot. But recently, I'll go to bed shivering. And when I ask boyfriends or roommates if it's cold, they'll say no. All the other stuff, like dry skin, depression, heavier periods... it all fits.

Is this all in my head, or is it worth exploring? My main concern at this point is the tiredness. It's starting to affect me mentally and physically. I have an extremely busy life with many things I need to undertake, but I have been spending a lot of time in bed and it's affecting my productivity. The other main concern is my thinning hair. It has always been thin, but it has gotten thinner and has made me very self-conscious. I don't have health insurance at the moment, and while I can go get checked out at the doctor's office on campus for free, any tests they run will not be. I don't want to spend the money unless there's a real chance I have it.

Thoughts?


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

yes, sounds very likely. =/ sorry.

you stopped taking the prozac right? because that can make your hair fall out, but it sounds like you didn't take it long enough. that could also be why you were having mood problems in the first place. i'd look into it. medication can help.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, I was only on the Prozac for about three weeks... so I don't think it would have been long enough to start having that effect. At least I hope not.

I also saw hypothyroidism can cause depression... which would make a whole lot of sense. I'm not sure that I'd even be upset if I got diagnosed with it, if taking medicine for it will help with all these unexplained issues I've been dealing with. Although having to be on the same medication for the rest of my life is not a particularly appealing idea to me...


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

you might also get tested for Mono, although im' not sure about the thinning hair being a mono symptom


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

I would get it checked out, even if it doesn't turn out to be hypothyroidism. 

The tiredness could be caused by cortisol imbalance. Hypersensitivity to cold is definitely a symptom of thyroid problems. Go to the doctor.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I went and got blood tests done today. I should be hearing back tomorrow. I'm nervous


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I hope everything works out for the best. Just remember that it's okay to blame your actions on whatever is causing your problems. Try not to beat yourself up. Acknowledge that you failed, but that it's okay because you can try again next time. I know how impossible that sometimes can be, but it's so important to remember. You seem like a strong person, I think you'll come out of whatever happens even stronger.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, I have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. I range from hypothyroid to hyperthyroid. You have every symptom I have; how often do you have blood work done? Honestly, it's been a long arduous battle. I can barely go through it with health insurance. Feel free to PM me if you want to talk about it privately.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

This is not--I repeat NOT-- in your head.

I have hypothyroidism due to an infected thyroid that I suffered last January. Mine is supposed to be temporary and has improved a lot, but it is not an easy thing to have to go through.

At my lowest point--when my thyroid was totally ko'd and I had no hormones whatsoever--I was so sick I could hardly get out of bed. I felt like I had a fever all the time, and the exhaustion was indescribable. I'd wake up in the morning feeling like I'd done heavy physical labor all night. Four hours of work were far too much for me. All I wanted to do was lie down with my eyes closed; I always felt jet-lagged.

I suffered from a lot of hair loss, too; I was always unbearably hungry and overheated (you're supposed to get cold and lose your appetite, but my experience was the opposite). There was no one around to help me. I lived a year this way.

Also, the doctors can be retarded--mine tried to tell me I was an end-stage drug addict and shouted at me that I was killing myself. Hopefully, you don't live in a 3rd world country where this is considered good medical practice (as I do)--get it checked out! There are meds that can help, and you do NOT want this thing to get so bad you can't get out of bed.

Also, use the internet to educate yourself. So many people don't know what's really going on, what the medication does, what are acceptable levels of thyroid hormones (it's not what the doctors might tell you)--you need to be your own advocate here.

Good luck!!


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh, I can see you got the tests done...how are you doing?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

It sounds like hypothyroidism, but don't get too nervous. If it is hypo, it's totally manageable, and as far as I am concerned, it's not more than a minor annoyance. Treatment makes things a lot better. I have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis, and my TSH was shooting through the roof when I was diagnosed (it was 5 times the normal levels). My diagnosis came rather late. Fuck medical negligence. I gained 60 pounds, had no energy, felt like I was losing my memory (quite literally). My mind was constantly in a haze, and I felt unbearably sleepy, fatigued and cold (like you, I am generally pretty warm). I was losing hair, had very heavy periods, my body temperature was lower than normal and so was my blood pressure (mine is in the low-normal range, but when my thyroid issues were left untreated, it was sometimes close to 80/40 or 70/50). I also had incessant cramping and muscular weakness. Once, I got done with a presentation and came home all relaxed and happy...only to have this interrupted by a "cramp attack" as I call it. Basically, my legs, obliques, arms cramped up all at once. I was on the floor, and I couldn't get up for a while because even the slightest movement made it worse. That was the first time the GP took me seriously. 

I've been on medication for over a year and a half, and I don't experience most of the mentioned symptoms anymore. I have also lost all the weight I had gained (not from magically taking Synthroid, but I have had more energy to exercise, though my diet hasn't changed much). I am very fortunate that I began treatment. Overall, I have no complaints. It's a lot more convenient and easy to handle than most other autoimmune disorders (assuming you have Hashimoto's thyroiditis).

p.s. I developed cold urticaria (hives on exposure to cold temperature, cold water etc.), and anyone who has developed it should really get their thyroid checked out. It is strongly related to hypothyroidism diagnoses.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Me too. Diagnosed in my early 30's ( I'm a cougar ) but a coworker was diagnosed in her early twenties. First hint was that I was unable to climb a flight a stairs without huffing and puffing. I thought it was just stress, but it got worse. 

Its something which is under diagnosed but easily treatable.

Hope you feel better


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

@viva

have you gotten test results? are you feeling any better?
hope you're able to find some answers.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

@viva -

I was diagnosed at 25/26.


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Hypothyroidism runs in my family and thus I'm aware of some of the symptoms--believe me, it's not in your head. My brother, who was very productive, hard working, intelligent, and ambitious, began to get uncharacteristically tired in his senior year of high school. While we all just dismissed this as fatigue or even senioritis, we found out--too late--that he had hypothyroidism. Not only did he have fatigue, he was moody and depressed as well. It worried my in fact, I thought my brother was in depression and it broke my heart. And when he doesn't take his meds, I see the symptoms are very much prominent: his tiredness, inability to concentrate, his sadness. You seem that you may seriously have it, and I suggest you go to the doctor soon, not only for yourself but for anyone worrying about you. You won't lose anything by going to the doctor and getting checked. And I promise the medicine won't be too unbearable, you'll get used to it soon!


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry, I totally forgot to update you guys... my life has been absurd. I did get my tests back, and although they did not provide me with actual numbers, they said that everything was normal. 

I am on day 10 of a reduced calorie diet + cardio + strength training and although my weight has remained the same, down to a tenth of a pound, I do feel smaller and boyfriend also claims that I look smaller, so I guess fat is just being replaced with muscle? Time will tell if losing weight will end up being impossible, in which case I might call the doctor and ask for the numbers. I have been feeling more energetic and have not noticed any more hair loss, thankfully. I think that exercising has helped a lot of my symptoms in a multitude of ways. Not really sure what was up. 

Thanks for all of your input, guys. I will let you know if I have any more questions.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I am glad to hear that viva. Don't focus on the weight too much. Inch loss is what matters. I have lost about 5 pounds, but I have had considerable inch loss. My abs have more definition than I've seen in a while. Make sure to include HIIT workouts (min.15-20 minutes 3-4 days a week). The toning and endurance improvements can be phenomenal.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

viva said:


> Thanks for all of your input, guys. I will let you know if I have any more questions.


Glad you to hear they think you're normal. Do be aware, however, that often times the patient notices the problem and complains about it for months to years before the lab tests pick up on it. If you don't notice a change, _definitely_ get the results. It's your health; you have every right to view it.

Are you feeling more energetic now? How long did this spate of hypothyroid symptoms last? It's quite strange...


----------

